# Cabriolets



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

What do you reckon? Good or bad? Not just these,but soft tops in general. I had an Audi 80 cabriolet once. The roof had to be folded back by hand. When you got the front back,i can't remember exactly how it went,but before you could get it down fully it fell back into closed position. I remember having a piece of wood to hold it up while i sorted the back of the roof out. I spotted the cars below at a local garage today. I like the yellow one more than the blue one,though the blue one is a Cooper. Isn't it the wrong time of the year to be selling and buying soft tops though? 🤔


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2020)

Good, but not a Mini one. I've had two; a 1984 Talbot Samba Cabrio to test the water (like a rollerskate with an engine) and a modded 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero in lime yellow (well equipped and fast).

At some point I'll get another to compliment my Peugeot Tepee bike-hauler. Either it'll be a little thing, second-hand as they don't make small 4-seat convertibles any more, or more likely a Jag XKR / F-Type.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

This is my 'bitch' by the way!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Good, but not a Mini one.


But why not Mr Lane? 🤔


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> the blue one is a Cooper


It isn't. Don't fall for BMW's marketing, count how many "Coopers" you see versus Mini "Ones", (it'll be more than ten to one), then realise how BMW have pulled off a masterclass of using an iconic name on an ordinary product to fool everyone that what they have is special rather than standard. There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.

Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year. 
What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"


----------



## mustang1 (6 Sep 2020)

Convertibles are great. Every journey should be as fun as possible!


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

We have a soft top mini, I think I've put the roof down once lol. Chopping it in for a Countryman as there is absolutely no room in the soft top!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year.
> What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"


I saw a couple today in an Audi sort top,with the top down. She was wrapped up to the nines,while he (and looked a slim bloke) was wearing a vest! I remember my Audi soft top. Yes,only a day or so every now and then when you felt comfy with the top down. My worst fear was a seagull crapping and it landing in my eyes while doing say 70mph!


----------



## mustang1 (6 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It isn't. Don't fall for BMW's marketing, count how many "Coopers" you see versus Mini "Ones", (it'll be more than ten to one), then realise how BMW have pulled off a masterclass of using an iconic name on an ordinary product to fool everyone that what they have is special rather than standard. There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.
> 
> Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year.
> What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"


Get the heated seats going, the heaters on, some cars even have neck heaters, and it's not too bad at all.


----------



## wafter (6 Sep 2020)

I'm open to persuasion but I think it depends on the format. Considering all you're giving away in mass, complexity, theft-risk, reliability, hassle... I'd want something pretty special.

Personally I think the Mini looks a bit gash with a soft top, as do many hatches. I could go for an MX5 or MK3 MR2 though; a far more suitable platform IMO.


----------



## Sharky (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is my 'bitch' by the way!
> 
> View attachment 545794


Mini Cheddar


Do I get 10 points?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Sharky said:


> Mini Cheddar
> 
> 
> Do I get 10 points?


https://www.babybel.co.uk/cheese-snacks/original-mini-cheeses/


----------



## figbat (6 Sep 2020)

I have a rule - I’ll never have an open-top car that wasn’t primarily designed as one. I’ll happily have, say, a Honda S2000 or MX-5 but nothing that’s a derivative.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> . I could go for an MX5 or MK3 MR2 though; a far more suitable platform IMO.


My brother had one of these. It got nicked!😓


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

I did have some fun moments with my Smart cabriolet, but really I wouldn't go out of my way to buy a ragtop.


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> But why not Mr Lane? 🤔



Because it's a BMW underneath. And has very little space in the soft top version.

If you want one, then get it. They'll probably increase in value in a few years' time as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

I had a soft top. You could hear all the road noise. And when you were driving with the top off in sunny weather,the top of your head would burn. They are not worth the effort, and British weather only allows you to not have the top off on a small percentage of days. I wouldn't have another one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And when you were driving with the top off in sunny weather,the top of your head would burn.


But that's a good point,not a bad one! You can top up your tan while you drive. If you don't like the sun on your bonce then maybe a cap would help. I remember driving the 480 miles from Accy to Hemsby in Norfolk and back a few years ago. I had the top down all the way there and all the way back,so i didn't miss out on the . Daughter wasn't too pleased though. She was sat in the back. She said it gave a swirling wind affect. I think you can/could buy something that stopped that affect.🤔


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Sep 2020)

Both cars look rather nice and are reasonably priced IMO, what mileage?
My daughter is looking for a mini/mini convertible at a similar price point as the cars you’ve shown @Accy cyclist , my worry is that if anything goes wrong and I’m told with a Mini it often does, then being a BMW it’s going to be expensive to repair.
If you are a Mini owner I’d be interested to hear what experiences you’ve had.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

I also remember leaving my Audi soft top outside a pub one night,with the top down to pose. When i came back someone had chucked a fish and chip tray with half a fish and a few chips in tomato ketchup on the drivers seat!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Both cars look rather nice and are reasonably priced IMO, what mileage?
> My daughter is looking for a mini/mini convertible at a similar price point as the cars you’ve shown @Accy cyclist , my worry is that if anything goes wrong and I’m told with a Mini it often does, then being a BMW it’s going to be expensive to repair.
> If you are a Mini owner I’d be interested to hear what experiences you’ve had.


I don't know the mileage. It was difficult to see in the car,due to the low sun,(though i did notice the yellow one has a nice yellow dashboard and door handles and the blue one has leather seats) and if like mine the mileage only comes up when the ignition's on. I've tried to find the dealer's website to find more details,but i can't find it. I might go and ask him tomorrow,but he's a funny devil who moans if you test drive more than 1 or 2 cars. He moaned at me the other year for trying 7 cars,but one has to be certain before spending hard earned cash!
As for the expensive BMW repair bills,there's an MOT/BMW garage 20 yards across the road from me. You can pay him £100 an hour labour,or go to a small back street mechanic like i do and pay him about £35 an hour. He did an oil change for me for around £45. Mr BMW garage man wanted £140!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> If you are a Mini owner I’d be interested to hear what experiences you’ve had.


Not much different in parts prices to the Suzuki i had before and the Nissan before that. I've had 4 British Leyland minis and a 1965 Austin Mini(before nationalisation) before them. Yes the parts were cheap,but the cars were rust buckets...apart from the 1965 Austin one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It isn't. Don't fall for BMW's marketing, count how many "Coopers" you see versus Mini "Ones", (it'll be more than ten to one), then realise how BMW have pulled off a masterclass of using an iconic name on an ordinary product to fool everyone that what they have is special rather than standard. There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.
> 
> Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year.
> What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"


What's the 'nostrils' for on the bonnet?🤔


----------



## TissoT (6 Sep 2020)

Its the wrong country weather wise for a soft top Dam ugly things.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's the 'nostrils' for on the bonnet?🤔
> View attachment 545807


To convince people they have a "sports" car when it's actually a very normal car under the bonnet. 
See also "go faster stripes", and M3 badges and grille paint stripes on most BMWs... make it look sporty, and people might believe it actually is.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.



nothing "mini" about it niether


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

Isn't the hole in the bonnet to feed the supercharger?


----------



## Cycleops (6 Sep 2020)

.....or your ego.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Sep 2020)

You only need a Stanley knife to break into one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2020)

I had an mx5 and it was great. But more of a soft top sports car rather than cabriolet


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a soft top. You could hear all the road noise. And when you were driving with the top off in sunny weather,the top of your head would burn. They are not worth the effort, and British weather only allows you to not have the top off on a small percentage of days. I wouldn't have another one.



If you stay above 70 mph the aerodynamics blows the rain over the top.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Leyland once had a one-off Cabriolet...............

Yes, they really did use a T45


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Does the good old Landie count, in 'tilt' guise?

It can retain a 'roof', & just have the sides/tail-flap rolled up

A 'bitsa' here
Series 3 (or 90/110) doors
90/110 mirrors
2A grill

It even looks to (possibly) be on 9.00 tyres, which were the preserve of the 1-ton model (109" only)


----------



## JtB (6 Sep 2020)

This is my soft top.




For me it’s as about fun as cars can be, but there again I’m not a car enthusiast and I don’t particularly like driving. Since the start of the lockdown I’ve not filled it up once with petrol.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Sep 2020)

Don't they all eventually leak?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

roadrash said:


> nothing "mini" about it niether


The latest version is massive! Maybe they should've called them 'Maxi' not Mini,after the 1970's Austin Maxi. Also, they have 4 doors. Proper Minis should only have 2.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> The latest version is massive! Maybe they should've called them 'Maxi' not Mini,after the 1970's Austin Maxi. Also, they have 4 doors. Proper Minis should only have 2.














It's not the only one
The real Range Rover v the ......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Even the readers of 'Viz' notice..............


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215467999445428&set=a.10215289212935877&type=3&theater


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Isn't the hole in the bonnet to feed the supercharger?


Air for intercooler cooling.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2020)

I had one of these (Vitesse) back in the day and I absolutely loved it. Mine looked like the mark 2 in the picture but it was in fact the earlier 2 litre 6 with the mark 2 bonnet of the picture. It was a hoot to drive, had a lovely smooth 6 cylinder engine and 2litres in a light car went rather well. I'd always have the top down unless it was actually raining. I'd love another soft top

Strange thing though is I see loads of soft tops being driven with the roof up, and on nice days too. Why buy one if you're not going to leave the top down?

I nearly bought a nearly quite nice Saab 900 a while back but it had a bit of a wobble on it which put me off, but otherwise a very classy car. It could probably have been fixed but I didn't risk it. Sadly the later 93 soft (or hard)top isn't particularly nice at all, so I ended up with a 95 which is fantastic but not a soft top.

As I say I would like another soft top, with TR3A being the potential contender if I do get a vintage car in retirement. A Morgan 3 wheeler also appeals but perhaps is too much just a toy than a proper car


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Air for intercooler cooling.



Yep, wasn't thinking straight lol


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

To me,this just doesn't look right.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> To me,this just doesn't look right.
> View attachment 545847



On the other hand this absolutely does look right


----------



## sheddy (6 Sep 2020)

A modern rag top with powerful heater and buttock warmers is great, can be driven all year.
Nothing like bimbling down a lane topless listening to the birds, or to the owls after dark. A tiny bit like cycling but perhaps more sociable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

The wife's got one and after doing 85 up the M53 with the roof down I will stick to hard tops thanks.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

sheddy said:


> A modern rag top with powerful heater and buttock warmers is great, can be driven all year.
> Nothing like bimbling down a lane listening to the birds, or to the owls after dark. A tiny bit like cycling but perhaps more sociable.


An owl? 

View: https://youtu.be/q_a1wxqloEs


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> The wife's got one and after doing 85 up the M53 with the roof down I will stick to hard tops thanks.



My Vitesse was perfectly fine at 90+


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> On the other hand this absolutely does look right


Makes me think of......


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Makes me think of......
> 
> View attachment 545851


Inspiration for a well known drug name lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> My Vitesse was perfectly fine at 90+


Maybe you get used to it just noisy and tiring on the motorway imo. Had a go in a Boxter S though, that was fun!


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2020)

Do it properly if you want a softop


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Do it properly if you want a softop
> View attachment 545855



What is it ? some kind of 2cv variant ?


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

Imdeed, it's a Citroen Mehari, closely related to the 2CV.


----------



## Gunk (6 Sep 2020)

We owned this for many years and the kids loved being dropped off at primary school in it. Only sold it because it was starting to become old and troublesome.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

View attachment 545858



Gunk said:


> We owned this for many years and the kids loved being dropped off at primary school in it. Only sold it because it was starting to become old and troublesome.
> 
> View attachment 545864


That's like mine,though mine was turquoise.


----------



## Salar (7 Sep 2020)

Don't like rag tops. They always look a bit scruffy unless you maintain them well.

Prefer metal hard top convertibles. Had a couple. Honda CRX VTEC, this was a manual roof which stored in the boot.

Better half now has a Peugeot 207cc, which is all electric, just one button to push, not a bad solid little car,old technology and can be picked up at a reasonable price.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Isn't the hole in the bonnet to feed the supercharger?


SWMBO had a Jaguar XKR for a few years (FHC, not drop-top)
That had louvres on the bonnet
The official line was that it was to reduce lift at 'high-speed', which was curious, as the naturally aspirated model had the same top-speed
AND, if lift was a problem, why was it released without the issue being addressed?

It was an ideal visual way of visually separating the two models though (that, & the red badge...their version of Bentleys 'Red Label'?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> On the other hand this absolutely does look right



It was sold/for sale at the _Huddersfield Land Rover Centre_


----------



## Profpointy (7 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Maybe you get used to it just noisy and tiring on the motorway imo. Had a go in a Boxter S though, that was fun!





Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was sold/for sale at the _Huddersfield Land Rover Centre_



I just grabbed a picture off the internet


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2020)

LOL, it appears I have a bit of history when it comes to open cars, these are not all of them, some I don't have photo's for


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2020)

@Profpointy 

I recognised the building, from my days of going there, be it, when I was buying Landies, or parts


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2020)

@Accy cyclist given your love of giving money to insurance companies, do check how much extra a soft top will cost to insure vs. a tin top. 
Also, given some of what you have said about the area you live in and your neighbours, I'd have slight concern about a soft top roof getting vandalised - if you want a convertible, maybe one with a proper metal roof would be worth investigating. You don't want to have to be claiming on insurance for a new tarp


----------



## Profpointy (7 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Profpointy
> 
> I recognised the building, from my days of going there, be it, when I was buying Landies, or parts



I recognised some else's post of a strange caterpillar tracked landy as being a garage near Killin i.mn Scotland where I've been a few times to go hillwaking


----------



## FrankCrank (7 Sep 2020)

Occasionally see soft-tops over this way, and given the climate (year round air con a must) they look pretty daft. Trendy youngsters think they're fab of course, gotta have what the westerners got. They also do cars here with sun roofs and leather seats - again, gotta copy them there Europeans. 
Another daft one - fat bikes on tarmac roads and the rider clad head to toe in lycra.
I could go on.......but I'm done for now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I recognised some else's post of a strange caterpillar tracked landy as being a garage near Killin i.mn Scotland where I've been a few times to go hillwaking


Yes that was at Lix Toll Garage
It's one of very few that were adapted, let alone survived
http://lixtoll.com/old-lix-toll-vehicles/
They also had, by the looks of it, a Forest-Rover (another interesting adaptation, & again, very specialised useages)

Also, they look like an agent for Matt-Tracks; https://mattracks.co/tracks/trucks/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2020)

I have an open top bike. It’s fantastic and better than the half arsed attempts with cars.


----------



## Electric_Andy (7 Sep 2020)

I've never been in one. But I wouldn't own one. They seem a lot of effort to get the wind in your face; I'll stick with a motorbike if I want that


----------



## mustang1 (7 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> I have a rule - I’ll never have an open-top car that wasn’t primarily designed as one. I’ll happily have, say, a Honda S2000 or MX-5 but nothing that’s a derivative.


The funny thing is, a Boxster (which came out before a Cayman) was designed as a vert and then the coupe came afterwards (much like an MX5 and RF - oh! And Z3 vert/coupe). The Boxster was cheaper than a Cayman. This is unusual in the world of convertibles. Even Porsche themselves thought this and the made the Boxster dearer than the Cayman. So if you had an old Boxster, perhaps the used-value went up a little.


----------



## mustang1 (7 Sep 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I've never been in one. But I wouldn't own one. They seem a lot of effort to get the wind in your face; I'll stick with a motorbike if I want that


But you still don't get wind in your face coz you're wearing a helmet.

Oh wait, you can open the visor...


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> @Accy cyclist given your love of giving money to insurance companies, do check how much extra a soft top will cost to insure vs. a tin top.
> Also, given some of what you have said about the area you live in and your neighbours, I'd have slight concern about a soft top roof getting vandalised - if you want a convertible, maybe one with a proper metal roof would be worth investigating. You don't want to have to be claiming on insurance for a new tarp


Yes,the roof being 'slashed' would be a main concern🤔. I've just ran my details regarding the yellow one (1600cc engine by the way) through a comparison site. The cheapest insurance offered to me is £225.18. Now whether that's the total amount or do they stick 'administration fees' on i don't know,but it's no more than i paid 2 weeks ago for my hard top Mini.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Sep 2020)

If it's nice enough to have the roof down - shouldn't you be cycling ?


----------



## mustang1 (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know the mileage. It was difficult to see in the car,due to the low sun,(though i did notice the yellow one has a nice yellow dashboard and door handles and the blue one has leather seats) and if like mine the mileage only comes up when the ignition's on. I've tried to find the dealer's website to find more details,but i can't find it. I might go and ask him tomorrow,but he's a funny devil who moans if you test drive more than 1 or 2 cars. He moaned at me the other year for trying 7 cars,but one has to be certain before spending hard earned cash!
> As for the expensive BMW repair bills,there's an MOT/BMW garage 20 yards across the road from me. You can pay him £100 an hour labour,or go to a small back street mechanic like i do and pay him about £35 an hour. He did an oil change for me for around £45. Mr BMW garage man wanted £140!!


Since you are across the road from the BMW guy, when you're not driving your car, put a big advert on the windscreen saying you can get better/cheaper service at the other place.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Since you are across the road from the BMW guy, when you're not driving your car, put a big advert on the windscreen saying you can get better/cheaper service at the other place.


I'm going out soon. I'm gonna take some pics of both garages to post on here,so you can compare the places.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2020)

My advice is only get a convertible if you have a garage to keep it in.
I had a Volvo C70 T5.
It was very fast and comfortable in a straight line but didn’t do corners.
The roof eventually leaked. Only a very small leak but it meant the car had a slight damp smell. Cars spend 95% of the day sitting on your drive going no where and I bet it rains more in Accrington than Bexley.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Sep 2020)

Used to have a Herald convertible in my early twenties. Regretted the moment I sold it.
Currently toying with buying a Golf convertible or Merc SL.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Sep 2020)

I had a Focus CC3 Cabriolet.

It was the only car I've had that caused several people to approach me to say 'nice car' - you don't get that with a Focus hatch.

I will concede I didn't drop the roof as often as I thought I would, but to say 'it's summer only' is the remark of someone who has never had one.

Some of my best drives were in crisp, still, frosty mornings in the Yorkshire Dales.

Running with the top down is also a different experience because you can hear so much more, bird song, and the conversation of pedestrians when you stop at a zebra crossing or trundle along a high street.

You also find yourself occasionally talking to other road users, which never happens in a tin top.

That included a cyclist who rested his mittened hand on my rear wing to avoid unclipping - cheeky beggar.

I recall pulling over for a police car with its sirens blaring and getting a bollocking from the driver behind - I had heard the cop car several seconds before him.

Being a Focus, mine handled nicely, even with the top down.

I had no leaks, but the roof did creak a bit when up.

I kept the car for about four years - about standard for me - using it most days for work or pleasure.

Depreciation was a little more than I expected, but I'd had about 75,000 reliable and fun miles out of it, so no complaints there.

Worth remembering the majority of people who tell you how crap convertibles are have never driven one, let alone owned one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2020)

Reminds me of the joke

What the difference betweeen a Skoda Cabriolet and a skip?


----------



## Gunk (7 Sep 2020)

Beebo said:


> My advice is only get a convertible if you have a garage to keep it in.
> I had a Volvo C70 T5.
> It was very fast and comfortable in a straight line but didn’t do corners.
> The roof eventually leaked. Only a very small leak but it meant the car had a slight damp smell. Cars spend 95% of the day sitting on your drive going no where and I bet it rains more in Accrington than Bexley.



Or do what I did and order the optional hard top.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Or do what I did and order the optional hard top.
> 
> View attachment 545927
> 
> ...


Where do you put the hard top during the summer? 
It’s a big thing to have lying around And I wouldn't want to put it in the shed, it would get scratched


----------



## figbat (7 Sep 2020)

Carry it around on the car?


----------



## Gunk (7 Sep 2020)

Beebo said:


> Where do you put the hard top during the summer?
> It’s a big thing to have lying around And I wouldn't want to put it in the shed, it would get scratched



I had a huge heavy duty, felt lined bag which I hung up in the garage, two person job though. I used to put it on end of September and take it off early May.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2020)

I have owned a few and I am certainly not a fan, I actually prefer a targa top of which I have owned a few, 308 gts, X/19 some kind of Jag and then my memory runs out.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2020)

Beebo said:


> My advice is only get a convertible if you have a garage to keep it in.
> I had a Volvo C70 T5.
> It was very fast and comfortable in a straight line but didn’t do corners.
> The roof eventually leaked. Only a very small leak but it meant the car had a slight damp smell. Cars spend 95% of the day sitting on your drive going no where and I bet it rains more in Accrington than Bexley.


You need a strut brace. My dads used corner like a one legged cat burying a turd on a frozen pond, and shook like a withdrawing junkie while doing so, but a strut brace tidied up that behaviour a lot. Didn't cure it, but the improvement was marked.


----------



## Venod (7 Sep 2020)

We had one of these for a while it wasn't a rag top, but the hard top was removable, it was OK without the top,


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2020)

Beebo said:


> Where do you put the hard top during the summer?


That's easy


----------



## marzjennings (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon? Good or bad?


Good, do it. I'm thinking about get a cabrio myself, something about enjoying the journey more. Just found this locally for about six grand and I'm very tempted as I don't drive much these days.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Reminds me of the joke
> 
> What the difference betweeen a Skoda Cabriolet and a skip?



There is usually a BMW mini in the skip.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

I think this is nice and a nice price as well.

https://www.motors.co.uk/car-57122008/?i=1&m=spw


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2020)

I would love to have a 1980s Skoda Rapide convertible. 
Back in the time when Skoda were quirky and interesting rather than dull


----------



## Profpointy (8 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I would love to have a 1980s Skoda Rapide convertible.
> Back in the time when Skoda were quirky and interesting rather than dull



They always did well in rallying (not the convertible obviously) and could be made to go rather quick. I used to read the magazine Car and Car Conversions, which had and engineering & motorsport bias rather than being petrol head porn. They did a series on turning a rear engined Skoda Rapide ( or 130) into a Group something rally car. When testing it on the motorway after tuning there was a tale of flashing their lights to get a BMW to move over to get past doing 120+. It didn't have any rally stuff or extra lights at that point, and it was very much the era of Skoda jokes, so who knows what the sales manager in his Beemer must have thought with the scruffy Skoda clearly much faster than his status symbol ...

A mate had a (very ordinary) one and it did have a certain appeal, and it was built like a tank, and felt quite OK to ride in, though I never drove it. On his the gearbox was faulty so he only had 2nd and 4th so he had to slip the clutch like crazy on hill starts, rev it like anything in 2nd until he was just fast enough to go into 4th. To be fair most of us didn't have the dosh to have good cars or even fix cars properly back then so it wasn't really a Skoda thing per se. I think he was rather proud of keeping a two speed car going rather than fixing it which probably wouldn't have been that hard, unlike today's vehicles


----------



## Profpointy (8 Sep 2020)

marzjennings said:


> Good, do it. I'm thinking about get a cabrio myself, something about enjoying the journey more. Just found this locally for about six grand and I'm very tempted as I don't drive much these days.
> 
> View attachment 545964



Ah yes, the Morris Marina convertible :-)

Still, its nicer than later rubber bumper ones or the MGB, and a lot less dosh than the TR3 I rather fancy


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2020)

A nice brand new soft top Mini i spotted out on my walk this afternoon.


----------



## figbat (9 Sep 2020)

Pfft, it’s at least 9 days old!


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> A nice brand new soft top Mini i spotted out on my walk this afternoon.


That's not new, if it were new it's have a 70 plate on it, 


figbat said:


> Pfft, it’s at least 9 days old!


If it were 9 days old as above it would have a 70 plate on it


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's not new, if it were new it's have a 70 plate on it,
> 
> If it were 9 days old as above it would have a 70 plate on it


How old does a car have to be before it stops being new?🤔 If i remember rightly,you could buy a car cheaper if it was a pre 'new registration' yet it hadn't been out the showroom. Maybe i'm wrong.🤔


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How old does a car have to be before it stops being new?🤔 If i remember rightly,you could buy a car cheaper if it was a pre 'new registration' yet it hadn't been out the showroom. Maybe i'm wrong.🤔


No idea, but that car could be over 6 months old & as the new plate is out it can hardly be guaranteed to be new. But on saying that I've done about 600 motorway miles in the last 2 days & not seen a new 70 plate.


----------



## figbat (10 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No idea, but that car could be over 6 months old & as the new plate is out it can hardly be guaranteed to be new. But on saying that I've done about 600 motorway miles in the last 2 days & not seen a new 70 plate.


I always used to see new reg plates either the day they were released or sometimes a day or two before. These days it’s usually some time after release that I see the first one. I saw two 70-reg cars on Sunday.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> I saw two 70-reg cars on Sunday.


I was beginning to wonder if I had got the wrong month & had to check it wasn't October rather than September when they are released, but no, so all I can assume is that new cars are not on everyone's priority at the moment.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> They always did well in rallying (not the convertible obviously) and could be made to go rather quick. I used to read the magazine *Car *and Car Conversions, which had and engineering & motorsport bias rather than being petrol head porn. They did a series on turning a rear engined Skoda Rapide ( or 130) into a Group something rally car. When testing it on the motorway after tuning there was a tale of flashing their lights to get a BMW to move over to get past doing 120+. It didn't have any rally stuff or extra lights at that point, and it was very much the era of Skoda jokes, so who knows what the sales manager in his Beemer must have thought with the scruffy Skoda clearly much faster than his status symbol ...
> 
> A mate had a (very ordinary) one and it did have a certain appeal, and it was built like a tank, and felt quite OK to ride in, though I never drove it. On his the gearbox was faulty so he only had 2nd and 4th so he had to slip the clutch like crazy on hill starts, rev it like anything in 2nd until he was just fast enough to go into 4th. To be fair most of us didn't have the dosh to have good cars or even fix cars properly back then so it wasn't really a Skoda thing per se. I think he was rather proud of keeping a two speed car going rather than fixing it which probably wouldn't have been that hard, unlike today's vehicles


I really enjoyed that mag and particularly the columns by LJK Setright. Oh and the Hans Lammay photographer story was the best. 

When I was a kid, I recall one of the neighbours had an orange Skoda Rapide. I wasn't aware of Skoda jokes back then but always kinda liked that car's oddly sporty shape.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2020)

View attachment 545890


This is a Skoda, or at least all the components are Skoda,


----------



## Bad Machine (11 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I had a Focus CC3 Cabriolet.



Saying goodbye to my 2008 CC3 next month, and will definitely miss it when it goes.  HUGE boot swallowed all my work kit, and ferried me around the country as the main work car for a couple of years. Unlike other cars I've had, I kept it rather than traded it in - just for fun days out (high mileage and age depreciation meant it hasn't lost much value over the last few years anyway). As you found, being a Ford Focus, it wasn't an unpleasant drive. And more fun than the standard hatchbacks. Ford had a really bad time with its reputation to leak - but thankfully I got one of the good ones, and only ever got wet when opening the door.

My daughter's currently got it to drive for a week as a "reward" for getting an A* in her Sociology (she got the A* grade even before last month's Government U-turn on grades). A promise is a promise 

Heated seats made a difference. Business trip, Yorkshire 2010.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2020)

Just bought an E Class Cabriolet.  First soft top , looks the dogs dangly’s . Pick it up next week. Just in time for autumn winter


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just bought an E Class Cabriolet.  First soft top , looks the dogs dangly’s . Pick it up next week. Just in time for autumn winter


How old and what colour?🤔


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2020)

It’s quite new 2019 model and it’s white with black roof. Had a loaner for 24hrs , so plenty time driving about with the hood down lol


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2020)

In my hood, ragtops attract Stanley knife slitting of the rear window. You need a long drive or a garage to even consider one.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2020)

That is one of the fears of owning one.​


----------



## stephec (3 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I did have some fun moments with my Smart cabriolet, but really I wouldn't go out of my way to buy a ragtop.


Did you poke up out of the top like a tank commander?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2020)




----------



## newfhouse (3 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 550430


Is that Mark Francois?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Is that Mark Francois?


Wouldn't know never heard of him


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2020)

I still want one of these, just hear the engine at full tilt (again) .... it's been too long


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2020)

Like that!!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I still want one of these, just hear the engine at full tilt (again) .... it's been too long
> View attachment 550437


If only it had a roof


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 550430



Perfect for racing ...not ...hence wacky...


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2020)

I've had this 2 years now, it was a now or never purchase as the MK1 prices started to take off, it's great in summer time but it's a harsh, noisy & rattly ride unless you are on good surface, then it's like the best go-kart ever. I hope to do a big euro tour next year and the year after it'll go my my daughter when she graduates.

I don't like the Mini, it's proportions are all wrong, as are most metal topped convertibles, many look plain daft. I do like "proper" convertibles and like the look of the Vauxhall Cascada and think with the "right" badge it would have been a success.













Mx5 pop up



__ MarkF
__ 21 Apr 2019


















Mx5



__ MarkF
__ 21 Apr 2019


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Saying goodbye to my 2008 CC3 next month, and will definitely miss it when it goes.  HUGE boot swallowed all my work kit, and ferried me around the country as the main work car for a couple of years. Unlike other cars I've had, I kept it rather than traded it in - just for fun days out (high mileage and age depreciation meant it hasn't lost much value over the last few years anyway). As you found, being a Ford Focus, it wasn't an unpleasant drive. And more fun than the standard hatchbacks. Ford had a really bad time with its reputation to leak - but thankfully I got one of the good ones, and only ever got wet when opening the door.
> 
> My daughter's currently got it to drive for a week as a "reward" for getting an A* in her Sociology (she got the A* grade even before last month's Government U-turn on grades). A promise is a promise
> 
> ...



The boot was a decent size, even with the top down I could get my Brompton and an overnight bag in it.

Usable all the year round, as you say.

Heated seats, air con, and Ford's excellent heated front window.

I had the two litre diesel remapped.

Worked well, it was a little bit perkier, but still driveable, and fuel economy improved by a couple of mpg.

The owner of the Ford dealership delivered it to me once after a service.

"That one goes well," she said.

I would have kept it a bit longer, but I was finding the manual clutch increasingly hard work.

It was never light, but seemed to get harder - or my left leg got weaker.

There's no convertible version of the latest Focus.

I suspect development and manufacturing costs would be too high for the number they would sell.

It's possible the CC never made Ford any money.


----------



## Brads (10 Oct 2020)

I have a straight 6 petrol BMW Z4.

Quite like it. I usually have a coupe, but have had a couple of convertibles as well and they can be nice cars to own.

Selling it though as I want a new Motorbike.


----------



## Bad Machine (10 Oct 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> It's possible the CC never made Ford any money.



Huge losses, I was told. Not just customer complaints, dealers too. They vowed never again, allegedly.


----------



## Gunk (10 Oct 2020)

Brads said:


> Selling it though as I want a new Motorbike.



The right decision 👍


----------



## Brads (10 Oct 2020)

I already have loads of bikes though lol.

Want the new Z900RS, just need to extra on top of my trade in so have to get that from somewhere. Horse trading when it comes to getting more bikes as I can't justify any of them to the missus lol.


----------



## Chris S (10 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> To me,this just doesn't look right.
> View attachment 545847


It looks like a Barbie toy.


----------



## sheddy (12 Oct 2020)

What do people use to reproof their canvas ?
A pricy car product or a cheaper camping proofer ?


----------



## Gunk (12 Oct 2020)

I used the Autoglym kit, it worked Very well


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 Oct 2020)

I really wish I'd never sold my MX5 it was mint, and great fun. Could've done with some coilovers though as the suspension is slightly soft, anti-roll bars off an RX8 made a decent improvement. Great cars if you can find one that isn't rusty underneath.

View media item 10478
View media item 10477


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 Oct 2020)

sheddy said:


> What do people use to reproof their canvas ?
> A pricy car product or a cheaper camping proofer ?



I used to use Fabsil on my MX5. Fabsil Gold it's cheap and works really well. I used to scub it first with a fairly stiff brush, using Nikwax Tech Wash in a bowl with water to clean it first. Just because I had this lying around and I know it's pure soap. Then rinse it, let it dry before brushing fabsil on the hood.


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Oct 2020)

Happy MX5 owner here. A little bit awkward with twins, but when I’m on my own or with the fly it’s brilliant. Even an overcast day like this afternoon it’s worth putting the top down to get rid of that closed-in feeling.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2020)

We love our new E Class Cabriolet, however just become a bit unstuck in a supermarket parking space. It’s pretty low slung this car and it’s caught a kerb . No me driving of course . However the bumper has been shoved a bit and it’s not quite lined up along the wing will see what I can do with it when I get home , it’s not a disaster but a couple of mm out of line and I can see it so that’s annoying. We will now be reverse parking into any space with a kerb !!


----------



## sheddy (14 Oct 2020)

Fabsil Gold ordered - thanks


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> We love our new E Class Cabriolet, however just become a bit unstuck in a supermarket parking space. It’s pretty low slung this car and it’s caught a kerb . No me driving of course . However the bumper has been shoved a bit and it’s not quite lined up along the wing will see what I can do with it when I get home , it’s not a disaster but a couple of mm out of line and I can see it so that’s annoying. We will now be reverse parking into any space with a kerb !!



ok unscrewed front bumper on near side, had popped out at the front which explains why it I had a big gap where it met the front wing. All closed up now, a wee bit out of shape underneath but no big deal.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

Although theres lots of overlap and some interchangeability of their terms in recent years, cabriolets take their name from a type of french horse carriage with a folding fabric canopy and 2 seats. Therefore, if your car has a folding fabric roof its a cabriolet.

Oddly though, if your soft top is a two door then its a roadster, not a cab.

The term convertible originates with the folding metal roofed behemoths that the US car industry started producing in the 50's. They convert from a solid roof to an open top. Simple really, so if your motor has folding solid top its a true convertible.

Alas, since the 80's the terms are often muddled and used interchangeably, and allmconsistency has been lost due to sloppy use of language and manufacturers trying to big up their products tomsound better than they are.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Oct 2020)

@Accy cyclist, if you want it, go for it!

Life is too short, enjoy it while you can.

We bought this, when I was 50, kept it for 4 years. We are both now 73.







I used it as my "main" car, travelling to work in various parts of UK.

We had a matching hard-top, for the winter months.

We travelled a lot of mainland Europe in it for holidays, Portugal, Spain, France, Czech Republic, Germany, Italy.

As well. as being great fun, it was totally reliable.

The occasion my wife remembers most fondly(?) is travelling back from Florence, Italy, with 90 bottles of wine packed around her seat.

It was, in many peoples view a complete waste of money, but, we had a blast, absolutely no regrets!

I traded it for a, more sensible, BMW 320D saloon, not a wise decision, most boring car I have ever owned, and, one of the most unreliable.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> @Accy cyclist, if you want it, go for it!
> 
> Life is too short, enjoy it while you can.
> 
> ...


As with many things i was only toying with the idea of buying one. I wouldn't buy one now that we're in autumn. Besides,both the Minis must've been sold as they disappeared late last month.


----------



## gary r (30 Nov 2020)

I found a 2004 BMW Z4 with only 19,000 miles last year , it’s not a daily driver and is garaged for winter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2020)

gary r said:


> I found a 2004 BMW Z4 with only 19,000 miles last year , it’s not a daily driver and is garaged for winter.
> View attachment 560962


Nice. How much may i ask?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

I need help folks! It's that time of the year when we fancy a soft top,especially with the recent weather. Yesterday after having my tyre valve dust cap problem sorted out i saw a couple of soft tops up for sale at the nearby motor traders.
https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...ble-1-6-one-2dr-oswaldtwistle-202104010850904

https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...ble-1-6-one-2dr-oswaldtwistle-202104231726411

The yellow one doesn't appeal so much as i already have a yellow Mini and i think mine looks better than the one in the link. However,the red one does,especially the red interior bits. I've bought my last 2 cars from this place. I just know they'll give me about £1000 for my 2006 Diesel Mini and then sell it for not much less than the cars i'm linking.
What do you reckon.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...ble-1-6-one-2dr-oswaldtwistle-202104010850904

_'Only, Radio WAVE (Radio/*Cassette*'_*,*it says in the write up. Heck,that's a bad selling point! I haven't had a car with a chew the tapes up,cassette player for about 20 years.


----------



## HMS_Dave (25 Apr 2021)

What about selling your current one privately? It's about the only way you won't get rinsed by the dealers on your car...


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> What about selling your current one privately? It's about the only way you won't get rinsed by the dealers on your car...


I haven't sold a car privately in years. The last one was in 2007,when i paid for an advert in the local paper. My,how times have changed eh!😏
I have bad memories of 'let's test the gearbox out' boy racers and 'can i pay you £1000 now and give you the rest next month' experiences. I know you can sell cars online now,but you'll still get the same time wasters coming to have a look.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Apr 2021)

Are your requirements for another Mini?
Subjective opinion of course, but older MX5 are much prettier. For example https://www.motors.co.uk/car-57662427/?i=5&m=sp


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Apr 2021)

Cheap mini diesel in good condition will sell for decent money all day long Accy. The red cab looks nice (hadn't realised these were so cheap) - I like a bit of diamante around my rim too


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Apr 2021)

Bazzer said:


> Are your requirements for another Mini?
> Subjective opinion of course, but older MX5 are much prettier. For example https://www.motors.co.uk/car-57662427/?i=5&m=sp


Buyer beware. They rust for fun - from the inside out.


----------



## Gunk (25 Apr 2021)

The red one looks really nice and original, I can’t believe how cheap they are.


----------



## sheddy (25 Apr 2021)

BINI: is there a comprehensive online guide on which engines to avoid ? I seem to remember some had timing chain problems.

We'll also need an automatic gearbox if/when when we replace our ancient ragtop.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

I've watched a few videos about MK1/2 Mini convertibles.



According to what i've heard,the soft tops are 100 kilos heavier than the hard tops and the insurance for them is quite a lot higher. Also,they sup fuel quicker than my 1.3 Mini diesel. That'll be because of the engine size and the extra weight of the car i suppose.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> The red one looks really nice and original, I can’t believe how cheap they are.


They seem to be around the £2,400 to 2,500 mark for that year. You can splash out £22,750 on a brand new one,if you like.
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/new/202104191541894?advertising-location=at_cars
Those prominent headlights remind me of those novelty things like eyelashes for your car.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> The red one looks really nice and original, I can’t believe how cheap they are.



Seems cheap at first blush, although it is getting on for 15 years old and convertibles tend to depreciate faster than hard tops.



HMS_Dave said:


> What about selling your current one privately? It's about the only way you won't get rinsed by the dealers on your car...



The dealer will want about £1,000 in Accy's car.

They will achieve that roughly by offering him £500 less than he could sell it privately, and by selling it for about £500 more than he could.

Their price on the convertible will be fairly firm at present, because it's the beginning of the selling season for them.

However, that season is notoriously short.

If they've still got the car in six weeks or so, they will want rid of it, rather than face the prospect of having it hang around the lot for another nine months.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

How much will it cost to replace the soft top when it gets slashed?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It isn't. Don't fall for BMW's marketing, count how many "Coopers" you see versus Mini "Ones", (it'll be more than ten to one), then realise how BMW have pulled off a masterclass of using an iconic name on an ordinary product to fool everyone that what they have is special rather than standard. There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.
> 
> Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year.
> What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"



I've had 3 BMW cabriolets over the last 20 years and I still love them.

I wouldn't have one in a hot country though, I drove one in Florida years ago and waiting at traffic lights was a pain . Even here can get too hot at times.

I don't mind driving with the roof down in August at all, and when the winter comes I slap the hard roof on. My neighbour has a Mercedes with a foldable hard top but I prefer what I have .


----------



## sheddy (25 Apr 2021)

Assuming a proper heater, just drive topless all year round.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> Assuming a proper heater, just drive topless all year round.


Even if pissing with rain as it does quite a lot in the NW?


----------



## sheddy (25 Apr 2021)

I don't live in NW. Moving along in drizzle is fine, the trick is not having to stop !


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> I don't live in NW. Moving along in drizzle is fine, the trick is not having to stop !


OP does though, dunno if the rain is more likely drizzle or biblical!
The convertible mini does of course look like a bathtub so the latter would be fine too  just needs to pack his shower cap and loofah


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> OP does though, dunno if the rain is more likely drizzle or biblical!
> The convertible mini does of course look like a bathtub so the latter would be fine too  just needs to pack his shower cap and loofah



It never rains in the NW. What you on about.


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...ble-1-6-one-2dr-oswaldtwistle-202104010850904
> 
> _'Only, Radio WAVE (Radio/*Cassette*'_*,*it says in the write up. Heck,that's a bad selling point! I haven't had a car with a chew the tapes up,cassette player for about 20 years.


To be fair though a radio cassette is like something out of sci-fi for Oswaldtwistle. 😄


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

stephec said:


> To be fair though a radio cassette is like something out of sci-fi for Oswaldtwistle. 😄


That's true!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

I went to have a look at both Minis this aft'. The yellow one's been sold. I took a few pics of the red one.














The middle pic' shows the rubber seal around the bit where the roof fits is corroded. The steering wheel was also a bit tatty,compared to the one on mine. I didn't have a drive in it,though he did offer to move other cars so i could have a drive in it. I had a play with the automatic roof. Heck,you hold a button in while firt hslf the roof goes back,then the rear quarter windows go down,followed by the driver and passenger windows. My thoughts were 'how much to fix it if it conks out'!!🤔


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> My thoughts were 'how much to fix it if it conks out'!!🤔


Hundreds


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Hundreds


Hundreds of what?🤔


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (25 Apr 2021)

I would have thought most on here are well used to the concept of moving about outdoors in British weather without the protection of a roof, so would not often feel that putting the roof on a soft top down is an act of madness.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hundreds of what?🤔


Well what do you think...given you’re in the UK 
it’s hardly going to be Vietnamese Dong is it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Well what do you think...given you’re in the UK
> it’s hardly going to be Vietnamese Dong is it?


You've just altered your post. You didn't put
_Accy cyclist said:_
_My thoughts were 'how much to fix it if it conks out'!!🤔_

in your previous post.🧐


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> You've just altered your post. You didn't put
> _Accy cyclist said:_
> _My thoughts were 'how much to fix it if it conks out'!!🤔_
> 
> in your previous post.🧐


It was there, I quoted your whole post and just forgot to delete the extraneous stuff  which I have done since as You seemed to miss the pertinent bit


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> It was there, I quoted your whole post and just forgot to delete the extraneous stuff  which I have done since as You seemed to miss the pertinent bit


I've looked some soft top repairers up.
https://www.caymanautos.co.uk/conve...w-mini-soft-top-and-convertible-roof-repairs/
I'm going to phone one tomorrow and pretend 'My Mini's soft top roof won't work'. I bet they quote about 500 quid.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've looked some soft top repairers up.
> https://www.caymanautos.co.uk/conve...w-mini-soft-top-and-convertible-roof-repairs/
> I'm going to phone one tomorrow and pretend 'My Mini's soft top roof won't work'. I bet they quote about 500 quid.


Quite possibly, good to be aware of the potential issues


----------



## Gunk (25 Apr 2021)

My old Audi 80 Cabriolet came with a huge pile of main dealer invoices, one was to diagnose and repair the automatic roof, £2500 

All it was in the end was an actuator and a piece of wiring loom on the boot lid, but it took them days to find the fault.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> My old Audi 80 Cabriolet came with a huge pile of main dealer invoices, one was to diagnose and repair the automatic roof, £2500
> 
> All it was in the end was an actuator and a piece of wiring loom on the boot lid, but it took them days to find the fault.


Was it this colour?! Heck,i thought i liked yellow,but you can over do it!



I had an Audi 80 Cabriolet,about 10 years ago. Not quite this colour,but very close and the same year too. It had a manual shifting roof,so although it was a pain to put one part of it up without the other part falling back down,you didn't have that mechanical/electric failure worry.


----------



## Gunk (25 Apr 2021)

Ours was a 2.6 Auto, nice car, we had it quite a few years.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> How much will it cost to replace the soft top when it gets slashed?


How many soft tops do you see these days with patched up roofs? Not many if any i bet. That jealous reaction of _'someone's got summat i haven't,so i'm gonna destroy it'_ thing seems to have died out with soft top cars being made affordable to the average man/woman. Unlike in years gone by when the only soft tops you'd see would be on 'expensive sports cars' driven by 'playboys' and daughters of wealthy businessmen.

Why would anyone get all het up over a 2.5 grand,old and seen better days Mini,with a slightly faded soft top?


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2021)

I don't pay them any attention to be honest 

I don’t like them, I had an SLK years ago for a little while, fun to drive but I never much liked it, always either too hot, too cold, too windy, too noisy, smelly if stuck near some stinky diesel. No real benefits to be honest!
And it was never quick enough acceleration wise for me either 
Sold after a few months!
they’re totally impractical too, need a car to take a bike these days!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> they’re totally impractical too, need a car to take a bike these days!


I thought about that. The Mini soft tops have seats that fold down seats,so you can fit a bike in there. Ok,maybe you'd have tp take the front wheel off,but it'd still go in.


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2021)

too much hassle, seats down, lift bike in, shut boot, job done 
enjoy your new car if you go for it


----------



## Profpointy (27 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It isn't. Don't fall for BMW's marketing, count how many "Coopers" you see versus Mini "Ones", (it'll be more than ten to one), then realise how BMW have pulled off a masterclass of using an iconic name on an ordinary product to fool everyone that what they have is special rather than standard. There's nothing "Cooper" about a modern Mini Cooper.
> 
> Convertibles in the UK are like central heating in Doha. You might enjoy using it once or thrice in a year.
> What makes me laugh is seeing people with the roof down in October, faces grimacing, teeth chattering, inwardly saying "I'm damn well using it regardless because people said I wouldn't!"



Whilst I admit I'm in the minority of (former) convertible owners I was amazed how often I could get the top down even in winter and I loved it; maybe 70% of the time top-down. Admittedly it tended to overheat so I'd always have the heater on full blast so needed top down to let the heat out. I had one of these and I loved it (stock photo, not my one)










That said, I'm amazed how many modern soft tops I see on nice days with the roof up. That I don't get at all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst I admit I'm in the minority of (former) convertible owners I was amazed how often I could get the top down even in winter and I loved it; maybe 70% of the time top-down. Admittedly it tended to overheat so I'd always have the heater on full blast so needed top down to let the heat out. I had one of these and I loved it (stock photo, not my one)
> 
> View attachment 586102
> 
> ...


I saw one of those a few years ago,parked up outside a 'prestigious cars for sale',place. It was green and cream,with matching seats. It looked immaculate. I think it was up for sale at around 18 grand!


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

That seal looks rough - is it the one that goes round the back of the car at the base of the roof ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> That seal looks rough - is it the one that goes round the back of the car at the base of the roof ?


Yes,it is. I looked at another 2005/6 Mini yesterday. It had the same problem.


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes,it is. I looked at another 2005/6 Mini yesterday. It had the same problem.


Find out how much it costs to replace perhaps.

you don’t want leaks, friend of mine had a rather neglected Astra Convertible with a leaky roof, it slowly turned into a very mouldy, smelly, damp thing before he scrapped it! that was after he’d had it repaired once at a cost of a grand or more!


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst I admit I'm in the minority of (former) convertible owners I was amazed how often I could get the top down even in winter and I loved it; maybe 70% of the time top-down. Admittedly it tended to overheat so I'd always have the heater on full blast so needed top down to let the heat out. I had one of these and I loved it (stock photo, not my one)
> 
> View attachment 586102
> 
> ...


Always fancied the Vitesse, with its smooth 6 cylinder engine. I had Herald in red, but regretted the sale within 24 hours.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2021)

There's one in Ince if you fancy a trip out.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw one of those a few years ago,parked up outside a 'prestigious cars for sale',place. It was green and cream,with matching seats. It looked immaculate. I think it was up for sale at around 18 grand!



Ouch ! Mine was £300, albeit way below immaculate, and barely roadworthy. I sold it as a non-runner some years later for £300. I enjoyed having it but I'd want something nicer if spending proper money - a mintish TR3 might be £25k and I could be tempted by that


----------



## Profpointy (27 Apr 2021)

Bazzer said:


> Always fancied the Vitesse, with its smooth 6 cylinder engine. I had Herald in red, but regretted the sale within 24 hours.



The smoothness is really something given it's a very basic push rod engine with nothing exciting about it but it was genuinely very smooth. V8s alllways sound like a bag of spanners to my years, so I'm much prefer a straight six. All my other cars have been lowly fours.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

You want a 370Z @Accy cyclist not a mini !


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2021)

@Accy cyclist I ran a Saab 9-3 cabrio for 9 years, the Aero version with a modified 270hp. 

Great fun, better than a Mini with more space and 4 seats, plus it took a Bones 2-bike rack on the boot.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2021)

Plus @Accy cyclist will be able to pull all the birds


----------



## mustang1 (27 Apr 2021)

Since there have been one or two e-car threads since this one was posted, I notice there are no e-cabriolet-cars. The closest is a BMW i8 but that's a hybrid. I reckon convertible e-cars will be the last ones launched as there's more sales volume from SUVs. 

Frowns at Mustang Mach-E. Are those Ford guys having a laugh?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> You want a 370Z @Accy cyclist not a mini !


it looks like a right old gas guzzler!!🧐


----------



## HMS_Dave (27 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> You want a 370Z @Accy cyclist not a mini !



With the greatest of respect to @Accy cyclist Im not sure this man:






Suits this car






I reckon a Jag...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

Two soft top Minis i spotted today,at different places. The top one is 500 quid more than the bottom one and not only that,it's a year older. 🤔 I'm guessing it's because the top one is a 1600cc Mini Cooper,while the bottom one is a 1300cc Mini One.



















Some nice black alloys on the Cooper!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> With the greatest of respect to @Accy cyclist Im not sure this man:
> 
> View attachment 586147
> 
> ...


You're right,i do suite an E-type Jag!🧐 It's financing one that's a problem!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> With the greatest of respect to @Accy cyclist Im not sure this man:
> 
> View attachment 586147
> 
> ...


Just found one for...£*73,*400!!*
https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1297971*

Mmm,a 3 quarter soft top*.🤔




*


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Accy cyclist I ran a Saab 9-3 cabrio for 9 years, the Aero version with a modified 270hp.
> 
> Great fun, better than a Mini with more space and 4 seats, plus it took a Bones 2-bike rack on the boot.


Far too big for me! 🧐


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> it looks like a right old gas guzzler!!🧐
> View attachment 586141



They do a soft top. 3.7 V6, very reliable, no turbos. Been out over 10 years so some cheaper ones. Only down side, road tax is £500 a year. 

I'd be very tempted with an older hard top - but I do like my Nissans. But the road tax...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2021)

How about going Matchbox?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How about going Matchbox?
> 
> View attachment 586186


I actually had one of those,in the late 1960's. Though it was more burgundy than post box red.
Now all i have is a 'Millenium' Mini and an Albufeira (Algarve) taxi.🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> With the greatest of respect to @Accy cyclist Im not sure this man:
> 
> View attachment 586147
> 
> ...


What are we talking for this job i wonder?🤔


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> What are we talking for this job i wonder?🤔



On a classic the sky's the limit as there's probably no off the shelf parts and there could be hidden nasties that need repairing adding to the cost. If it needs a new frame it'll cost a lot more. But if it was just a straight forward vinyl change, you're probably looking at a grand and some. If there are issues revealed then i'd run away... That being said, i'd attempt this myself. I couldn't afford to run a car like that if im paying a professional to do it...


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I don't pay them any attention to be honest
> 
> I don’t like them, I had an SLK years ago for a little while, fun to drive but I never much liked it, always either too hot, too cold, too windy, too noisy, smelly if stuck near some stinky diesel. No real benefits to be honest!
> And it was never quick enough acceleration wise for me either
> ...


You didn't mention the lack of personal security when driving with the top down. When i had my Audi 80 Cabriolet,if i had stuff on the passenger,or back seats when waiting in traffic queues or at lights etc it was easily 'pinchable' by opportunist thieves on bikes or on foot. There's also the road rage thing to consider. For example. I have a verbal altercation with some 'You wanna make summat of it' type while in my soft top. In a metal roofed car i'd simply wind the window up (if down at the time) and press the 'lock the doors' button. Waiting 15 seconds for a Mini's roof to roll back over might not buy you enough time! 🧐 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> On a classic the sky's the limit as there's probably no off the shelf parts and there could be hidden nasties that need repairing adding to the cost. If it needs a new frame it'll cost a lot more. But if it was just a straight forward vinyl change, you're probably looking at a grand and some. If there are issues revealed then i'd run away... That being said, i'd attempt this myself. I couldn't afford to run a car like that if im paying a professional to do it...


I'd say about the same for a 'straight forward vinyl change'. I reckon a whole new roof might be about £2,500.🤔

I heard someone on the radio the other day say they paid £1200 for 4 new 'Classic Mercedes' white walled tyres.
He also said he wasn't loaded and the bill was about half his monthly wage.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just found one for...£*73,*400!!*
> https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1297971*
> 
> Mmm,a 3 quarter soft top*.🤔
> ...



That's a tonneau cover - the car still has a conventional soft top.

They were designed to keep the worst of the weather off when driving one up with the top down, and to be zipped fully closed when parked.

In the days before electric hoods it was an easier way to achieve weather protection.

A lesser benefit is they largely prevented snatch thefts from the interior of the car when in traffic.

Not so much use with an electric hood so rarely offered today, although my Focus cabriolet had a combined wind break/tonneau which also covered the rear seats.

Tonneaus are still sold for modern pick ups to cover the luggage bay.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> You didn't mention the lack of personal security when driving with the top down. When i had my Audi 80 Cabriolet,if i had stuff on the passenger,or back seats when waiting in traffic queues or at lights etc it was easily 'pinchable' by opportunist thieves on bikes or on foot. There's also the road rage thing to consider. For example. I have a verbal altercation with some 'You wanna make summat of it' type while in my soft top. In a metal roofed car i'd simply wind the window up (if down at the time) and press the 'lock the doors' button. Waiting 15 seconds for a Mini's roof to roll back over might not buy you enough time! 🧐 🤔


Never gave it any thought to be honest. I only had the car for one spring/summer.
I did get called out for using bad language while cycling though by a woman in a convertible. I was having a conversation with my ride buddy and the f word maybe crept in, it wasn’t aimed at her


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Never gave it any thought to be honest. I only had the car for one spring/summer.
> I did get called out for using bad language while cycling though by a woman in a convertible. I was having a conversation with my ride buddy and the f word maybe crept in, it wasn’t aimed at her



When I had my cabriolet it was odd to hear the voices of pedestrians at crossings and in slow moving traffic.

I also got a bollocking from another motorist for slowing down for a police car on a three nines call.

I'd heard the siren before him and he thought I was slowing just for the sake of it.

Oh, and it was nice to hear the birds while trundling down a country lane.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> With the greatest of respect to @Accy cyclist Im not sure this man:
> 
> View attachment 586147
> 
> ...


I think this soft top would be ok for me Dave. Quite quirky/eccentric and in Bianchi Celeste (my favourite cycling colour) too. Maybe also best to wear appropriate head gear and eye protection as well.🧐


----------



## stephec (5 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think this soft top would be ok for me Dave. Quite quirky/eccentric and in Bianchi Celeste (my favourite cycling colour) too. Maybe also best to wear appropriate head gear and eye protection as well.🧐
> View attachment 586441



Far too modern for you. 😄


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 May 2021)

I got our C70 out yesterday


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Bloody glad i didn't buy a soft top! Imagine owning one in this constant pissing it down weather! The bloody top would never be down!!!


----------



## vickster (23 May 2021)

There’s a heatwave coming apparently from the middle of the week


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

vickster said:


> There’s a heatwave coming apparently from the middle of the week


Yeah but it'll start pissing down again after a few days of the so called heatwave!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah but it'll start pissing down again after a few days of the so called heatwave!


I've had one of them there brainwaves. Imagine a car where, stay with me here, if the weather is nice then the roof could be open, but (this is the radical bit) if it wasn't nice, then the roof could be closed.

I'm getting down the Patent Office PDQ.


----------



## Profpointy (23 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I have a rule - I’ll never have an open-top car that wasn’t primarily designed as one. I’ll happily have, say, a Honda S2000 or MX-5 but nothing that’s a derivative.



Don't really agree. I had one of these, where hard top is the norm and soft top an option. That said, it's a chassis based vehicle so the hard top doesn't add any strenght. I loved
it.







(internet photo, not my one)

I almost bought one of these which was also great. Didn't buy because the one I drive had a fault, but was lovely otherwise.





Though the later 93 isn't a nice car particularly. (not tried the aero, which might be better)

Also had a ride in but not driven the new mini convertable and it seemed like a great little car


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I've had one of them there brainwaves. Imagine a car where, stay with me here, if the weather is nice then the roof could be open, but (this is the radical bit) if it wasn't nice, then the roof could be closed.
> 
> I'm getting down the Patent Office PDQ.


it takes 15 seconds to fully put down and put back up a Mini's roof. I don't know if you can do both while driving,i assume like other cars the car has to be stopped. So let's see. You're driving on the motorway at a cheeky 90mph when you get a sudden heavy shower. It'll take a good 10 to 15 seconds to slow down,pull onto the hard shoulder (providing there's one available),then start the 'close' motion. In 30 seconds how much rain has pissed onto the seats and the electrical bits?!!


----------



## Profpointy (23 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> You only need a Stanley knife to break into one.



To be fair you only need a brick to break into a hard top car so that's by the by really


----------



## Cycleops (23 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> To be fair you only need a brick to break into a hard top car so that's by the by really


...until it's time to pay for the damage


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Having said all that,i drove to the Arthur Daly type car lots today where i've seen all these Mini soft tops. Surprisingly all those i've posted about in the last few weeks have gone..i assume sold!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 May 2021)

I think Silver Cross still have some stock Accy 

Slightly underpowered - one nursepower, most of 'em.


----------



## Cycleops (23 May 2021)

Yes accy, summer is coming. Best time is towards the end of the year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think this soft top would be ok for me Dave. Quite quirky/eccentric and in Bianchi Celeste (my favourite cycling colour) too. Maybe also best to wear appropriate head gear and eye protection as well.🧐
> View attachment 586441



Imagine flying round in this creation with the old engine coughing and spluttering like an old VW Beetle!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think Silver Cross still have some stock Accy
> 
> Slightly underpowered - one nursepower, most of 'em.


On about prams,i would like a small engine fitted to my dog's stroller! The hills around here aren't getting any less of a climb!!


----------



## Profpointy (23 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> ...until it's time to pay for the damage



My vitesse didn't even lock so damage to roof was less likely other than spite


----------



## Cycleops (23 May 2021)

That Vitesse was a smokey motor in its day. You must have been top dog in 'hood


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> On about prams,i would like a small engine fitted to my dog's stroller! The hills around here aren't getting any less of a climb!!


Two birds one stone. And a business on the side!

https://www.alibaba.com/pla/800W-hi...Oe331WSTPfGDmvDLc5BoC4mUQAvD_BwE#shopping-ads


----------



## Profpointy (23 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> That Vitesse was a smokey motor in its day. You must have been top dog in 'hood



That's what I liked to believe anyway !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2021)

Get down your local Tesco and grab one of the trolley cabriolets


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Get down your local Tesco and grab one of the trolley cabriolets



We've already tried the Morrisons ones out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

I spotted this beauty on a local car park an hour ago. My camera doesn't capture the full metallic burgundy colour. Is it new and what do you reckon it's worth? 🤔


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2021)

You'll never get out of it, too low !


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2021)

21 reg must be new….value..jgi 
https://www.mazda.co.uk/cars/mazda-mx-5/?utm_campaign=Mazda|UK|Search|All|National|Brand|Mixed|None|Exact|UK|None|None|Google&campaignCode=MMUK_FY154_P2_PPC&infinity=ict2~net~gaw~ar~193139235014~kw~mazda roadster~mt~e~cmp~Mazda|UK|Search|All|National|Brand|Mixed|None|Exact|UK|None|None|Google~ag~Roadster+(MX-5)&ds_rl=1250299&ds_rl=1250299&gclid=CjwKCAjwr56IBhAvEiwA1fuqGrNx2b5dW3wNuo7WGsvTtlC05arN1wk600XboJrNq0iR7zCmWQ186hoCnooQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://uk.cdn.mazda.media/9dd90203...C05arN1wk600XboJrNq0iR7zCmWQ186hoCnooQAvD_BwE

cheapest is about 25k


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> cheapest is about 25k


Even more than i thought! I would've guessed around 20 grand.🤔 I might type in my details later and see how much it'd be for me to insure it. I reckon it'd be about 7 to 8 hundred quid a year.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> You'll never get out of it, too low !


Too long as well. You're right though, i'd have to carry a zimmer frame to heave myself up from that low seat. Which'd kind of spoil the sporty look!


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Even more than i thought! I would've guessed around 20 grand.🤔 I might type in my details later and see how much it'd be for me to insure it. I reckon it'd be about 7 to 8 hundred quid a year.🤔


At least if no off street parking


----------



## stephec (2 Aug 2021)

I thought that the MX5 had a folding hard top instead of a soft top now?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> At least if no off street parking


I'll try both.


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2021)

stephec said:


> I thought that the MX5 had a folding hard top instead of a soft top now?


Both options apparently, see link. Convertible or retractable fastback. The latter a couple of k more and no need for a hairdresser qualification alongside driving license


----------



## shep (2 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Both options apparently, see link. Convertible or retractable fastback. The latter a couple of k more and no need for a hairdresser qualification alongside driving license


And neither suitable for a 60yr old bloke in my opinion.


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> And neither suitable for a 60yr old bloke in my opinion.


Other than hairdressers 
that said, any one can have whatever car, bike, mobility scooter they may fancy


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> And neither suitable for a 60yr old bloke in my opinion.


Well i'm only admiring it,i'm not after buying one.


----------



## shep (2 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i'm only admiring it,i'm not after buying one.


A classy '60's car would suit you, old Mini maybe or a Triumph Herald. My Missus ran a Worsley 1500 for years and that was always fun.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> And neither suitable for a 60yr old bloke in my opinion.


I'd rather have one of these!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> A classy '60's car would suit you, old Mini maybe or a Triumph Herald. My Missus ran a Worsley 1500 for years and that was always fun.
> View attachment 602349


They're all rust buckets and would break down at the drop of a hat!


----------



## shep (2 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd rather have one of these!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUgUDJNjxpU



Fair play, my lad has a Cooper S and they fly!


----------



## shep (2 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They're all rust buckets and would break down at the drop of a hat!


That's a fair point.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> At least if no off street parking


Crazy!! I typed in 'no off road parking' and a maximum £250 excess and this is what they came up with!!


*Saga Select*
*£303.11*
per year
*£28.08*
per month*Saga Plus*
*£360.77*
per year
*£33.43*
per month

This is cheaper than i pay for my 15 year old Mini!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> And neither suitable for a 60yr old bloke in my opinion.


I've been thinking about that. 🤔 I don't think i've seen anyone under 50 (apart from one chap who looked about mid 30's) driving one of these cars. Boy racers don't drive them, they're mostly owned by 'recapture my youth' 50 plus year olds who i haven't seen break the speed limit in them. In my opinion.🤔


----------



## stephec (4 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been thinking about that. 🤔 I don't think i've seen anyone under 50 (apart from one chap who looked about mid 30's) driving one of these cars. Boy racers don't drive them, they're mostly owned by 'recapture my youth' 50 plus year olds who i haven't seen break the speed limit in them. In my opinion.🤔


it should be in good nick then, one careful lady owner, etc.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Crazy!! I typed in 'no off road parking' and a maximum £250 excess and this is what they came up with!!
> 
> 
> *Saga Select*
> ...


Saga seem really competitive now, just paid £450 with them, my Quoteme(un)happy renewal was £701


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Saga seem really competitive now, just paid £450 with them, my Quoteme(un)happy renewal was £701


My dreaded insurance is due in 3 weeks. I'm going to get an online quote from them,to see of they can offer less than the over £300 I paid last year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> My dreaded insurance is due in 3 weeks. I'm going to get an online quote from them,to see of they can offer less than the over £300 i payed last year.


Know the feeling, just got hit with tax/insurance/service in the space of a week, gulp


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Know the feeling, just got hit with tax/insurance/service in the space of a week, gulp


Then you’ve had all year to save up 
Mine was same, plus house insurance…Covid delays have enabled me to spread the costs out (luckily as my last service ended up over a grand!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Know the feeling, just got hit with tax/insurance/service in the space of a week, gulp


I've just typed in my details for my car. I can't remember exactly,but i think my current insurance which runs out in 10 days is around £300. I typed in that i'd like breakdown/road assistance cover which i don't usually bother with Saga quoted me...
*Saga Select*
*£239.63*
per year
*£22.20*
per month


That's not bad at all. Seeing as i paid over £400 for a 1.3 small Suzuki in 2017 and 2018. I don't think i'll get cheaper than that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

Since buying my Fiat 500 soft top the other week, as you do I've been looking to see other such cars as I drive along. I've seen about 4 or 5 500c's, but even in nice warm weather they all had their tops up. Not only 'tiny' 500's, I also noticed 'Mercs' 'BMW's' 'Jags' etc had their roofs up. Since I bought My Fiat I've had my roof open I'd say about 95% of the time. Why aren't they opening their roofs and taking in the sounds, sunlight, wind, smells and the odd bird dropping I wonder? 🤔


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

I suppose it is because most modern convertibles also have air con. 

Personally I'd love to open the roof as an outdoor lover. I'm actually tempted to buy a 205 convertible over the winter for use next summer.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Since buying my Fiat 500 soft top the other week, as you do I've been looking to see other such cars as I drive along. I've seen about 4 or 5 500c's, but even in nice warm weather they all had their tops up. Not only 'tiny' 500's, I also noticed 'Mercs' 'BMW's' 'Jags' etc had their roofs up. Since I bought My Fiat I've had my roof open I'd say about 95% of the time. Why aren't they opening their roofs and taking in the sounds, sunlight, wind, smells and the odd bird dropping I wonder? 🤔



You get all those delights on a cycle too without polluting the countryside you are driving through.


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Since buying my Fiat 500 soft top the other week, as you do I've been looking to see other such cars as I drive along. I've seen about 4 or 5 500c's, but even in nice warm weather they all had their tops up. Not only 'tiny' 500's, I also noticed 'Mercs' 'BMW's' 'Jags' etc had their roofs up. Since I bought My Fiat I've had my roof open I'd say about 95% of the time. Why aren't they opening their roofs and taking in the sounds, sunlight, wind, smells and the odd bird dropping I wonder? 🤔


Some are not that easy to open/close, some are not used as nobody important is looking


tyred said:


> I suppose it is because most modern convertibles also have air con.
> 
> Personally I'd love to open the roof as an outdoor lover. I'm actually tempted to buy a 205 convertible over the winter for use next summer.


Good luck with your search & emptying your wallet finding one.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

I like air con - why let hot air in


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> I like air con - why let hot air in



That's actually true. In theory it's nice to be out in the open. Spend a summer's day working in a field in a vintage tractor with no cab which can appear so idyllic but in reality you will be sunburnt, hot and caked in dust, chesty from breathing in dust and fumes and probably deaf from the noise whereas in a modern tractor you can sit in a dust-free, air-conditioned comfortable cab.


----------



## mustang1 (13 May 2022)

I love the simple roof of an MX5 convertible. It's a 5 second job from inside the car.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I suppose it is because most modern convertibles also have air con.


Mine has, even though it's a 10 year old car. I don't put it on though as I've heard air-conditioning cuts miles off your weekly tenner of fuel. 🤔 I didn't even know it was air-con', thinking it was just a car heater/cooler fan. I've seen videos saying Britain has more soft tops than any other country in Europe, despite having one of the coolest/wettest climates in Europe. On the odd occasion I've felt too warm in a car in this country (thinking back to my window cleaning days in summer when I had a black sun's rays attracting VW Golf) I just put the 'cool' fan on and open a window. Why buy a convertible if you don't feel the need to open the roof, or even more odd, don't like having the roof open I wonder?🤔


----------



## pawl (13 May 2022)

My daughter had a soft top car.After getting stuck in a traffic in hot weather she kept a baseball cap in the car.to prevent another badly sunburned head.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

pawl said:


> My daughter had a soft top car.After getting stuck in a traffic in hot weather she kept a baseball cap in the car.to prevent another badly sunburned head.



On about headgear for cabriolets, I bought a paper summer fedora hat last week. Nothing expensive, just 7 quid new from the Heart Foundation charity shop. I've worn it a few times with my car's roof down. Yesterday I had to scrape off a dried on blob of bird shoot.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mine has, even though it's a 10 year old car. I don't put it on though as I've heard air-conditioning cuts miles off your weekly tenner of fuel.



It doesn't make much difference to fuel efficiency.

It's a bad mistake not to run a/c because if you don't, the various seals won't be lubricated = big repair bill. A/C also has a big advantage of drying air, so is ideal for keeping the car dry inside, especially when it's raining - keeps the window's mist free. Also, lack of use can cause a musty smell.

We run the a/c all the time in our cars.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> A/C also has a big advantage of drying air, so is ideal for keeping the car dry inside,


I'll try it, but I hope it won't dry out my contact lens! 👁️ 🤔 Imagine it drying out, then falling out when I'm driving!

I always carry a pair of specs near the gear leaver, just in case!


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> It doesn't make much difference to fuel efficiency.
> 
> It's a bad mistake not to run a/c because if you don't, the various seals won't be lubricated = big repair bill. A/C also has a big advantage of drying air, so is ideal for keeping the car dry inside, especially when it's raining - keeps the window's mist free. Also, lack of use can cause a musty smell.
> 
> We run the a/c all the time in our cars.



I think modern systems seem to be much more efficient. 

My uncle had an early model Seat Toledo back in the early '90s with air con when it was still very rare on run of the mill cars and you could hear the difference in the engine note if you switched it on when parked with the engine idling due to the load on the engine and it really had a noticeable effect on fuel consumption. 

My 2007 Fabia has air con and I have tried it with and without and haven't noticed any noticeable difference in fuel consumption. The air con is probably the only thing I like about the car!


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mine has, even though it's a 10 year old car. I don't put it on though as I've heard air-conditioning cuts miles off your weekly tenner of fuel. 🤔 I didn't even know it was air-con', thinking it was just a car heater/cooler fan. I've seen videos saying Britain has more soft tops than any other country in Europe, despite having one of the coolest/wettest climates in Europe. On the odd occasion I've felt too warm in a car in this country (thinking back to my window cleaning days in summer when I had a black sun's rays attracting VW Golf) I just put the 'cool' fan on and open a window. Why buy a convertible if you don't feel the need to open the roof, or even more odd, don't like having the roof open I wonder?🤔



Avoiding sunburn, not getting covered in dust from road, not wanting to mess up the new hairstyle...


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> It doesn't make much difference to fuel efficiency.
> 
> It's a bad mistake not to run a/c because if you don't, the various seals won't be lubricated = big repair bill. A/C also has a big advantage of drying air, so is ideal for keeping the car dry inside, especially when it's raining - keeps the window's mist free. Also, lack of use can cause a musty smell.
> 
> We run the a/c all the time in our cars.



This *


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

Even got air con in the Aygo ! Found the leak, but I'm sure it hadn't been gassed up in a long time before we got it. It's had a professional fill, then I added gas/seal conditioner when I found the leak. You can feel the compressor kick in on the little 3 cylinder. MrsF's Nissan there is no difference, and same with mine, although my twin cooling fans run constantly if the A/C is on. Never noticed any difference to fuel. I also believe the compressors clutch disengages if you are accelerating to save 'fuel'.

I got the 'lecture' when the air con was re-gassed - make sure you use it at least once a week - I said, I never turned it off.


----------



## midlife (13 May 2022)

My Impreza turned off the air con automatically when it thought you were driving it hard  . Air con robs about a couple of BHP from the engine to run..


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> You get all those delights on a cycle too without polluting the countryside you are driving through.



So you never travel in a motorised vehicle I take it?🤔


----------



## Oldhippy (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So you never travel in a motorised vehicle I take it?🤔



Nope.


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2022)

I've had a Talbot Samba cabrio (nice, but fragile), plus a Saab 9-3 Aero convertible (nice, fast) and am on the non-urgent look-out for another. I _nearly_ bought a Fiat Punto Cabrio last month on the day I found I'd won £30k to spend on a car. For me it'd be a 'spare' car, so non-expensive at this stage. And SWMBO must want to drive it as well or there'd be a


----------



## DRM (14 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> It doesn't make much difference to fuel efficiency.
> 
> It's a bad mistake not to run a/c because if you don't, the various seals won't be lubricated = big repair bill. A/C also has a big advantage of drying air, so is ideal for keeping the car dry inside, especially when it's raining - keeps the window's mist free. Also, lack of use can cause a musty smell.
> 
> We run the a/c all the time in our cars.



this is spot on^^^all the cars and vans I've had have the A/C permanently switched on, and they haven't had any Issues, my last van went back with over 120,000 miles, the A/C was as cold as the day I was issued it, in fact it's the only thing that didn't fail on it but that's another story, AFAIK it's worse on fuel economy winding down the window!
Another thing as the A/C dries the air, your windows clear quicker on cold mornings too, no more driving round in a sauna


----------



## stephec (14 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I think modern systems seem to be much more efficient.
> 
> My uncle had an early model Seat Toledo back in the early '90s with air con when it was still very rare on run of the mill cars and you could hear the difference in the engine note if you switched it on when parked with the engine idling due to the load on the engine and it really had a noticeable effect on fuel consumption.
> 
> My 2007 Fabia has air con and I have tried it with and without and haven't noticed any noticeable difference in fuel consumption. The air con is probably the only thing I like about the car!



I had the same thing in 1998 with my first company car, a Laguna, switch the air con on and the needle on the rev counter did a sudden jump.

Climate control for the last twenty years now, pretty much set it and forget it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Nope.



Does that include being a passenger, not the driver?🤔


----------



## Oldhippy (16 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does that include being a passenger, not the driver?🤔



Yup. I can drive but choose not to be part of the problem.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 May 2022)

DRM said:


> AFAIK it's worse on fuel economy winding down the window!




Depends on the speed. 

Winding down window increases air resistance, running a/c takes power to do it. Former increases with the square of speed, latter is independent of speed. 

The exact speed at which it's more efficient to run ac will depend on weather and the specific car you're in. 

See for example
https://www.cenex.com/about/cenex-i...t=“The rule of thumb is,than a switched-on AC.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2022)

I saw one of these yesterday. Not stationary, but driving towards me. How cool looking are these cars! I flashed the driver to show my admiration of the eccentricity of his rarely seen these days car and he waved back at me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2022)

https://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/citroen/2cv/316770 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2022)

I haven't opened the roof of my Fiat 500C in this below freezing weather. Not just because of the obvious, but I'm thinking do it and blow something electrical, like the boot opening I fecked up in the summer and it'll cost me about 300 quid. I would like to open it though! Surely driving with the roof down would only be like cycling, in these conditions.🤔


----------



## cougie uk (15 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't opened the roof of my Fiat 500C in this below freezing weather. Not just because of the obvious, but I'm thinking do it and blow something electrical, like the boot opening I fecked up in the summer and it'll cost me about 300 quid. I would like to open it though! Surely driving with the roof down would only be like cycling, in these conditions.🤔



Apart from the higher speeds and greater wind-chill and the part where you're not creating any energy to make yourself warm. 

I think I would keep the roof on. Imagine if the cold means it won't close properly. 

It's minus 6 here today. Even my screenwash is only rated to minus 5...


----------



## Jody (15 Dec 2022)

Reminds me of a time I was heading back into Sheffield and saw a BMW cabriolet driving down the dual carriageway with the roof off at -7. Both the old boy and his passenger were dressed like Ranulph Fiennes on an Arctic expedition .
​


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2022)

Jody said:


> Reminds me of a time I was heading back into Sheffield and saw a BMW cabriolet driving down the dual carriageway with the roof off at -7. Both the old boy and his passenger were dressed like Ranulph Fiennes on an Arctic expedition .
> ​



I had an MX-5 in the 90s. I used drive with roof down in winter. Wore a flying jacket and leather gloves. The heater was also pretty good. It felt great on a cold crisp long drive.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I would like to open it though! Surely driving with the roof down would only be like cycling, in these conditions.🤔


Just that your legs won’t be moving.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Dec 2022)

Self propelled skips. 😁


----------



## shep (15 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I had an MX-5 in the 90s. I used drive with roof down in winter. Wore a flying jacket and leather gloves. The heater was also pretty good. It felt great on a cold crisp long drive.



I bet you looked a treat!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> I bet you looked a treat!



Kiss kiss 💋


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Dec 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Apart from the higher speeds and greater wind-chill and the part where you're not creating any energy to make yourself warm.
> 
> I think I would keep the roof on. Imagine if the cold means it won't close properly.
> 
> It's minus 6 here today. Even my screenwash is only rated to minus 5...



Heated seats and heated air scarf ! Well it is in our MB Cabriolet! Works quite well to be honest !


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2022)

Mrs Fondo has a 4 series convertible and the boot is full after you put a loaf of bread in it. Quite nice to drive though, even if it is manual.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2022)

I haven't opened the roof of my car for about 12 days. No point as i'd just be letting freezing, or damp salty from the roads air in. I hope it still works after that week of freezing temperatures.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2022)

While driving my Fiat 500C during that freezing week I'd say it was warm in the car, but I did have my heater on at full. I think the roll back roof is well insulated, unlike the ones of old.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Funnily enough I was looking at MK2 clk last night what do you guys think? 

Hairdressers cars??


----------



## sevenfourate (20 Dec 2022)

Safe to say this roof position is NOT in my repertoire right now…..

YMMV


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2022)

Our ancient little summer runaround, the dog likes it


----------



## Gunk (20 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Funnily enough I was looking at MK2 clk last night what do you guys think?
> 
> Hairdressers cars??



Not the best period for MB reliability, they're usually a world of pain


----------



## Gunk (20 Dec 2022)

The V8 CLK 500 is tempting though, especially at under 5k

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27544280...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## mustang1 (20 Dec 2022)

Gunk said:


> The V8 CLK 500 is tempting though, especially at under 5k
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27544280...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Years ago when those CLKswere still sold new, my friend told me he "has to have one of those Clicks."
Clicks?
Yeah, Merc Click.
What's a Maclick? A new burger or something?
No! A Mercedes CLK.
Oh, you call it a Click? You could call it a Clock. Good thing it's not just called a CK then.
To this day, I think he still hasn't figured out my joke!

Back to CLK, yeah good car. I drove a CLK320 for a few months, a convertible one, back in, uhm, 2000 or something.

Edit: grr typos


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Gunk said:


> The V8 CLK 500 is tempting though, especially at under 5k
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27544280...HQw_5aGRFG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Nice and cheaper tax but insurance and petrol would be spendy!!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice and cheaper tax but insurance and petrol would be spendy!!



Boss had the F1 version, 9mpg was his norm, it was a 54 plate, he gave it away to years ago with 36K on the clock


----------



## Profpointy (20 Dec 2022)

I had a Triumph Vitesse convertible back in the day. Basically it's a Triumph Herald but with a two litre six cylinder engine so it went quite quick for a 60s car. Picture isn't mine but mine looked similar but a lot more rusty and banger like. Great fun, and a fast car compared to what I was used to. Anyhow I'd have the roof down everyday it wasn't actually raining. The windscreen kept you from being blown about and the heater was always on full blast to slightly help it not overheat (which it always did once you stopped after a run) so you were always warm enough. I loved it


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I had a Triumph Vitesse convertible back in the day. Basically it's a Triumph Herald but with a two litre six cylinder engine so it went quite quick for a 60s car. Picture isn't mine but mine looked similar but a lot more rusty and banger like. Great fun, and a fast car compared to what I was used to. Anyhow I'd have the roof down everyday it wasn't actually raining. The windscreen kept you from being blown about and the heater was always on full blast to slightly help it not overheat (which it always did once you stopped after a run) so you were always warm enough. I loved it
> 
> View attachment 671806



Still quite nice & not that expensive even now, keep thinking of getting one & seeing if I can drop a MX5 engine & gearbox in.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Still quite nice & not that expensive even now, keep thinking of getting one & seeing if I can drop a MX5 engine & gearbox in.



The Triumph straight six is a perfectly fine engine. Despite being basic cast iron thing, it is dead smooth running, and pretty sound. There is, or at least was, a decent industry around it, to add power - I only had a go faster exhaust manifold on mine, but you could drop in a 2.5l from the big saloon (I think a special sump needed to be fabricated to make the slightly taller version of the same engine fit. Triple Webbers were often an "upgrade" from the early petrol injection of the big saloon or TR6 version. Mine overheated but I'm sure that was fixable - it's not like the fragile underdeveloped Stag v8


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> The Triumph straight six is a perfectly fine engine. Despite being basic cast iron thing, it is dead smooth running, and pretty sound. There is, or at least was, a decent industry around it, to add power - I only had a go faster exhaust manifold on mine, but you could drop in a 2.5l from the big saloon (I think a special sump needed to be fabricated to make the slightly taller version of the same engine fit. Triple Webbers were often an "upgrade" from the early petrol injection of the big saloon or TR6 version. Mine overheated but I'm sure that was fixable - it's not like the fragile underdeveloped Stag v8


Friend had the GT6 with the same engine in, wasn't bad, but for ease of use, fuel injected Japanese engine is the way forward. 

Would love a Stag but they are starting to attract big money especially if still fitted with an original V8 that has been sorted, it's a new water pump, a change of a hose & a big new alloy radiator & all the overheating issues are sorted.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Dec 2022)

mustang1 said:


> Years ago when those Calls were still sold new, my friend told me he "has to have one of those Clicks."
> Clicks?
> Yeah, Merc Click.
> What's a Maclick? A new burger or something?
> ...



So did I, 52-plate, same model. Got out of it in time before it rusted for fun, as many did, especially the silver ones, (un)amusingly!


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

Whilst on cabriolets has anyone on here had experience of an MGTF? I'd _like_ a Fiat 124 Spider or similar but there's no chance the budget would stretch that far.

I'll have a budget of £3k max, needs to be small but not tiny.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Dec 2022)

Squeeze it just a bit because properly Italian?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...022&include-delivery-option=on&sort=relevance

Or maybe a Z3?

I just sold my minty Volvo C70 or I'd be punting it at you!


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

@Bonefish Blues - I'd have a Barchetta but SWMBO wouldn't as it's left-hand drive unfortunately. 

A C70 would be too big if my old 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero vert is anything to go by. She struggled driving it.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2022)

Would you be looking at an F or a TF, UK or Chinese? I think the K series is a great engine but if does have to be looked after. The drive is a bit barge like, to me they don't handle much better than a normal saloon car, they do as all cars do have their following who think they are the best thing since sliced bread, but they do have a whiff of old man flat cap cars. 

Think I'd be looking at MK3 MR2's get as late one as you can as the early ones had oval bore syndrome.


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2022)

IMO MX5 is the best cheap sports car, loads of choice, reliable, great to drive and plenty of parts availability.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2022)

Gunk said:


> IMO MX5 is the best cheap sports car, loads of choice, reliable, great to drive and plenty of parts availability.



It is but the engine is in the wrong place


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> It is but the engine is in the wrong place



50:50 weight distribution, it’s the perfect car to throw around


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 50:50 weight distribution, it’s the perfect car to throw around


But they are soulless, they lack character, not like an MR2


----------



## sevenfourate (21 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 50:50 weight distribution, it’s the perfect car to throw around



Quite. My 5 with a few suspension upgrades, lowered, uprated ARB’s, properly set up and on quality rubber is frighteningly good in the twisty stuff. Wet or dry.

I had this and really well set up Porsche Cayman at the same time. With the same and more suspension work. Eventually came to the realisation I was having 80% of the fun in the Mazda at much more sensible speeds and 1/5th the price / running costs. So the Porsche went.

Never believed with the hairdresser reputation, rust issues (Earlier ones than mine mainly), smallish engines etc - you’d have seen me own one. Let alone sell an amazing other car in favour of keeping the 5 as a daily runner. But I really do love and enjoy it that much on a daily basis. I literally enjoy every single spell behind the wheel. 

The fact it’s been faultless in 18 months and is utterly dependable and costs pennies to tax / insure is just a bonus.


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Dec 2022)

Another vote for MR2. I had a Y reg and it was a lovely little car. Enough space for a weekend bag and a couple of pairs of walking boots. Lots of fun


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But they are soulless, they lack character, not like an MR2



What year MX5 did you own and for how long?


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What year MX5 did you own and for how long?


1993, 1998, 2004, 2005, sorry if you're taking offence but I felt the same about the Subaru Impreza, Honda Type-R, Mercedes SLK V6 we've owned, completely adequate cars, just didn't didn't do it for me.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Dec 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> So did I, 52-plate, same model. Got out of it in time before it rusted for fun, as many did, especially the silver ones, (un)amusingly!



Ah, I did not know about the rust problem. Anyway, it wasn't my car. And now that I think about it, I know it was a 2004. A light blue one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> 1993, 1998, 2004, 2005, sorry if you're taking offence but I felt the same about the Subaru Impreza, Honda Type-R, Mercedes SLK V6 we've owned, completely adequate cars, just didn't didn't do it for me.



So you bought 4 different MX5 , owned them over a period of about 15 years, despite calling them soulless 😂


----------



## mustang1 (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> 1993, 1998, 2004, 2005, sorry if you're taking offence but I felt the same about the Subaru Impreza, Honda Type-R, Mercedes SLK V6 we've owned, completely adequate cars, just didn't didn't do it for me.



I drove an MX5 in circa 1995. It was a mk1 where you could unzip the rear screen and fold it flat (in fact it was quieter in that configuration on the motorways) and it had screw-in antenna if you wanted to listen to the radio. Cracking car in the twisties.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely driving with the roof down would only be like cycling, in these conditions.🤔



Cycling you don’t have a screen in front of you, unless a recumbent with fairing. Plus cycling you’re generating heat from the effort, and stay warm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2022)

mustang1 said:


> I drove an MX5 in circa 1995. It was a mk1 where you could unzip the rear screen and fold it flat (in fact it was quieter in that configuration on the motorways) and it had screw-in antenna if you wanted to listen to the radio. Cracking car in the twisties.



Model I had, the original before they got heavier with air bags etc and lost the pop up headlights. It was great fun to drive, grin on my face every time.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Model I had, the original before they got heavier with air bags etc and lost the pop up headlights. It was great fun to drive, grin on my face every time.



Yeah mine was the pop up lights model as well.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Dec 2022)

mustang1 said:


> Ah, I did not know about the rust problem. Anyway, it wasn't my car. And now that I think about it, I know it was a 2004. A light blue one.



Probably the first of the 'fixed' years, but they had an awful period in early 2000s with SLKs and CLKs, but also extending to 210s (E class) saloons & estates. Odd thing is that some colours were fine (typically the darker ones), but mine had tiny pinpricks of corrosion coming through from _underneath_ the paint


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Dec 2022)

Gunk said:


> IMO MX5 is the best cheap sports car, loads of choice, reliable, great to drive and plenty of parts availability.



It's the default for a reason, but be careful because rust, also!


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2022)

@Phaeton - it'd be a TF from about 2002-2005 given the budget I would guess.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Friend had the GT6 with the same engine in, wasn't bad, but for ease of use, fuel injected Japanese engine is the way forward.
> 
> Would love a Stag but they are starting to attract big money especially if still fitted with an original V8 that has been sorted, it's a new water pump, a change of a hose & a big new alloy radiator & all the overheating issues are sorted.



I disagree with your "ease of use" suggestion. The Triumph straight six is one of the simplest to to maintain of any engine I've experience of. You can sit on the wheels astride the wishbones to do the tappets(all 12) in 10 minutes, the distributor has a twiddle on it to do the timing, and balancing the twin Strombergs is a 5 minute job. It really is a piece of piss to care for. All the above needs doing twice a year so hardly a big chore. Modern engines need slightly less maintenance but you likely need a garage to do it, so there's no real gain.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I disagree with your "ease of use" suggestion. The Triumph straight six is one of the simplest to to maintain of any engine I've experience of. You can sit on the wheels astride the wishbones to do the tappets(all 12) in 10 minutes, the distributor has a twiddle on it to do the timing, and balancing the twin Strombergs is a 5 minute job. It really is a piece of piss to care for. All the above needs doing twice a year so hardly a big chore. Modern engines need slightly less maintenance but you likely need a garage to do it, so there's no real gain.



But I'd respond with an MX5 engine you'd not have to do any of those things, tbh I don't like carburetors they are too complicated to do such a simple task, fuel injection for me every time


----------



## Profpointy (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But I'd respond with an MX5 engine you'd not have to do any of those things, tbh I don't like carburetors they are too complicated to do such a simple task, fuel injection for me every time



Yebbut, you can do a lot of carb balancing and tappet fettling to make up for a gazillion hours making up all the brackets and such to fit an MX5 engine and 'box into a car it don't belong in. And I don't believe for one minute an MX5 is maintenance free either

By way of comparison, my Saab is an excellent car, but whilst I could do my own oil change if I wanted, beyond that, you need to plug in a computer, and a general purpose garage can only do so much. I could do everything myself on my Vitesse. And twice a year no big deal. Once a year I could have got away with. There's really zero gain. Maybe fair enough if it was a dud engine but it it wasnt't


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2022)

I saw this yesterday while filling my car with fuel.
https://www.brockhallcarsales.co.uk/used-mercedes-benz-slk-blackburn-lancashire-4762835
No photos yet, but it looks nice ( wish I'd taken a pic' now). A bit too big, too much a theft risk, too much to pay and too grey, silver if you like (bet it'd look nice in off white) for me, but is it a nice car and is it worth the price?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2022)

I think I sat in one of the above about a year ago when a customer in the shop I work in saw me admiring his sporty Merc convertible (12 plate) and let me have a sit in it. It was very plush inside,very nice real, not plastic leather, polished wood dash etc, but so low down it was hard to climb into, even harder to get out of! He told me he'd paid £12,000 for it a few months ago, at the time.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Yebbut, you can do a lot of carb balancing and tappet fettling to make up for a gazillion hours making up all the brackets and such to fit an MX5 engine and 'box into a car it don't belong in. And I don't believe for one minute an MX5 is maintenance free either



Horses for courses, I respect your view of keeping it standard, but the 50% increase in power, the 75Kgs weight saving, 5 or 6 speed gearbox, less maintenance, better economy all think I'd consider the MX5 engine. But it will likely happens as I have zero space on the drive.


----------



## Profpointy (22 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Horses for courses, I respect your view of keeping it standard, but the 50% increase in power, the 75Kgs weight saving, 5 or 6 speed gearbox, less maintenance, better economy all think I'd consider the MX5 engine. But it will likely happens as I have zero space on the drive.



I guess my underlying point, apart from "purity"/ "authenticity" is that the engine is maybe the best bit of the Vitesse. Very dodgy rear suspension, brakes (ok, but of their time). rusty chassis, leaky hood etc would be far more important things to worry about than the one good bit!

But hey, if we all liked the same things life would be more dull

And for all that I would make judicious improvements to a classic. My brother in law recounts a motorcyle event where some purists were rather snooty about various inauthentic mods to a friend of his' bike; I think maybe a 50s Sunbeam. The owner commented "I've ridden mine 200 miles to get here, yours have come on in the back of a van"


----------

